# Palomar ride report *long but good*!!!!!!



## c0braje7 (Sep 28, 2005)

I headed out this morning at roughly 6am to get in my last training ride up Palomar before the 1st annual Conquer Palomar organized ride which is on the 15th. I must say that you get an amazing parking space at the local mall at 5:30 in the morning!
I headed out and my legs were a little less springy than I would have liked for such a hilly day. So that made the ride feel a lot longer than it really was. I didn't see any other riders until I was half way up the Palomar climb. Two fellow roadies were decending at breakneck speed and yelled "WOOO-HOOO" as they passed. It gave me a huge smile and reminded me of the great return trip. I had a few motorcycles cut it a little closer than I would have liked but that just comes with the territory on Palomar. 
After getting to the top I sat down to enjoy another climb and rest my legs. 3 more riders showed up and we talked briefly before I headed back down the mountain. The decent "as always" was super fast and there is nothing better then catching a motorcycle and getting waved by. Sure they can take you on a straight but they just can't stick in the corners.
The ride back always gets interesting when you hit the valley. It is literally like riding into a wall of heat. The temperature changes 10-15 degrees instantly. 
After getting back to the car I noticed that the mall parking lot that was completely empty except my car was now completely full. I had more than 1 driver get frustrated waiting for me to do my post-ride ritual of changing, mounting the bike and getting everything packed up and organized. 
All in all it was a good day, I am glad I got out early because the heat kicked in like no other. 
Here are some of the ride details...
64.1 miles
6565 ft of climbing
Total riding time 4 hours 22 minutes.

It is an amazing ride and I recommend it to anyone that is in the area. Wait for the temperature to drop a bit unless you normally ride in HOT weather. There aren't many places to refill bottles and there are plenty of places that you don't want to be empty.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the ride report. Since my collar bone and hand are still broken (week 5) I have to ride vicariously through others' reports. Sounds like you had a good time.

That Conquer Palomar ride looks like a good time, but it's certain to be hot on July 15. I'd like to do an organized ride down there some time when it's nice and cool. I've always done it in April.


----------

